# Rotor screws that won't come off.



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You must use a impact driver with the correct size bit.
This is a hand held tool that is engaged into the fastener and struck with a hammer.....in so doing, it shocks the fastener and twists it at the same time.....one or two strikes is all it takes.
Once broken free the fastener is unscrewed normally......re-assemble with a touch of anti-seize and only lightly tighten.....the fasteners only purpose is to keep the rotor from shifting on the hub when the wheels are removed.

Rob


----------



## poodok (Apr 24, 2014)

Robby said:


> You must use a impact driver with the correct size bit.
> This is a hand held tool that is engaged into the fastener and struck with a hammer.....in so doing, it shocks the fastener and twists it at the same time.....one or two strikes is all it takes.
> Once broken free the fastener is unscrewed normally......re-assemble with a touch of anti-seize and only lightly tighten.....the fasteners only purpose is to keep the rotor from shifting on the hub when the wheels are removed.
> 
> Rob


This^^^ or

You can also try dousing it with "PB Blaster" , and keep inward force using a Phillips ratchet bit of the proper size (number). Works great using my little 9 volt impact driver.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shmigelz said:


> Hello,
> 
> 2011 chevy cruze ltz. Replacing front brakes and rotors but the **** single screw on the face/front of each rotor seems impossible to get out.
> 
> ...


I had this problem with the T30 torx screw on my buddy's rear drums. Solution was one good whack with a hammer on a center punch placed inside the head of the screw.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

No need to replace the screw when you re-install the rotors. The screw is used to keep the rotor from falling off at the assembly plant as the car bounces and jounces down the assembly line. Once your five lug nuts are installed and tightened, that screw is completely irrelevant.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Assuming you have stripped it you can drill it out. If you didnt PH3 is the size with an impact hammer handheld or electric and pb blaster helps


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

eekk, since when did Gm start doing this? reminds me of the freaking Honda's, PITA! GM didnt use them in the past and I had many GM cars.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Good old 18v screw gun after applying WD40 worked fine for me.


----------



## klchiew (Jan 15, 2011)

I second PB blaster and handheld impact screwdriver. Works every single time (including VWs!) no matter how rusted the screws are. Heat also works wonders for the extremely stubborn screws.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes an impact driver is the proper tool for this job. Also get a little lapping compound to put on the tip to get better grip on/in the fastener. Otherwise it may be possible to round the fastener out or strip it.


----------

